# Thomas Tompion has joined the club



## Setwale_Charm

...arriving at his first solemn milestone..... 1,000 since March this year - good pace, Thomas.


----------



## AngelEyes

Thomas,

I learn so much from your posts. Thank you for sharing your knowledge with us.


*Congratulations!*​


*AngelEyes*​


----------



## Siberia

Congrats Thomas
Siberia


----------



## LouisaB

Many congratulations, Thomas.

Your posts are always a pleasure (and an education) - please keep them coming!

Louisa

P.S. I'm a great admirer of your clock-making namesake too!


----------



## Eva Maria

I'm late, yes, but as our ingenious gentleman Thomas Tompion would say, "late for what, my dear lady?"

A 1.000 kisses, bisous, besos, kussen, petons, baci, beijos, Kussen (thankfully I don't know anymore!) for you!

Please don't stop sharing your vast knowledge with us!

Eva Maria


----------



## dn88

If you're late, let me be late too. 

Thomas Tompion, congratulations!!! And many thanks for your insightful posts. 

dn88


----------



## Thomas Tompion

I'm very touched.  Thank you all very much.  It's a pleasure to be in daily touch with, and to be able to learn so much from, delightful people like you.


----------



## nichec

Mr. Thomas Tompion who loves shorter sentences and knows nothing about baseball Congratulations!!!


----------



## Thomas Tompion

nichec said:


> Mr. Thomas Tompion who loves shorter sentences and knows nothing about baseball Congratulations!!!


 
Thank you very much Miss Nichec, who always knows when to put in the right word, and in the right place.

I am very much enjoying our association.  I'll try to keep the sentences short, as you suggest.


----------



## JamesM

Congratulations, Thomas! Somehow I missed this the first time around. I'm so glad it popped up again. 

Your thoughtful contributions are much appreciated. I hope you're around for a long, long time. 

- James


----------



## elroy

Late though I too may be, please accept my sincerest congratulations.

Thank you for your excellent contributions to the English Only forum, and for the time, effort, and energy it is evident you put into each and every one of your posts.  You are one of those users who obviously don't content themselves with mediocre answers and explanations.  I want you to know that it shows!


----------



## cheshire

Hi. I wanted to say meow and acknowledge gratitude for always lifting poor me out of the hot tin roof!


----------



## Trisia

So, we still get to congratulate, though 690 TT posts later 

Thank you for your smart and thorough explanations. They mean a lot (the words TT on a post always mean there's quality stuff inside  )

Wishing you many more postiversaries to come!

Trisia


----------



## cuchuflete

To the forero who has irrefutably debunked the notion that cricket is a wild Americanism-

Warm thanks and *congratulations* for many fine contributions, 
brevity,
and a pungent
intolerance of bad writing. 

It's good to have such a fine teacher among us.

Regards,
cuchu


----------



## mimi2

My dear Thomas Tompion.
Congratulations!!!
Thank you very much for your helping me. 
I am very glad to receive your kind help. Whenever I read your posts, I always smile because they contain not only full of helpful information, but your concern ( you asked me why I stayed up so late; The sun went down, why I still didn't go to bed), and above all, a sense of humour. I have never seen you but I imagine you are a nice, kind man, which makes me respectful.
Please stay with us and give us more your vast knowledge.
Thank you very much.
mimi.


----------



## kenny4528

Since you turned up in this forum, I have been learning a lot from you and you, also, provided good posts and thanks to you, my English is getting better day by day(I wish). Gald to have you in this forum.





*Correct my words if wrong, thanks.*


----------

